# Best way to breed Amano Shrimp LOL



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

So I think I have done it!! have figured out the best way to breed Amano shrimp in freshwater.

See Below:

Grow them on trees!!!!!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, if only....


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Where did you get yours?


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

My local pet shop sells them for $2 each. You better be careful when keeping them. They will crawl out of the tank. All of my shrimp did that


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

lol Awesome can I get a bundle!

Just to let you know that one on top is a ghost shrimp!


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I know about the ghost shrimp he is actually sitting just behind the amanos on a different plant. 

I got my amanos at Invertz Factory but they are not selling them anymore. I would like to get a few more but they are hard to find and expensive.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice one, Jorge!


----------

